# Terrific Lesser-Known Albums of Rock Stars



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

I was out cutting the grass and had a playlist on with about 600 songs on it. So I had quite a variety. Then an old Rod Stewart song, "Handbags and Gladrags" start playing and I thought back to that album, "The Rod Stewart Album". I'm sure that loyal Stewart fans know the album. But it wasn't highly publicized or sold. But with songs like "Handbags and Gladrags", "Man of Constant Sorrow", 'Dirty Old Town", and Rod's version of "Street Fightin' Man". This is a real blockbuster.

What other lesser known albums of mega-rock-stars do you like?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

_*Electronic Sound *__by George __Harrison

_


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Rach Man said:


> I was out cutting the grass and had a playlist on with about 600 songs on it. So I had quite a variety. Then an old Rod Stewart song, "Handbags and Gladrags" start playing and I thought back to that album, "The Rod Stewart Album". I'm sure that loyal Stewart fans know the album. But it wasn't highly publicized or sold. But with songs like "Handbags and Gladrags", "Man of Constant Sorrow", 'Dirty Old Town", and Rod's version of "Street Fightin' Man". This is a real blockbuster.
> 
> What other lesser known albums of mega-rock-stars do you like?


I love *this* Rod Stewart.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Rach Man said:


> I was out cutting the grass and had a playlist on with about 600 songs on it. So I had quite a variety. Then an old Rod Stewart song, "Handbags and Gladrags" start playing and I thought back to that album, "The Rod Stewart Album". I'm sure that loyal Stewart fans know the album. But it wasn't highly publicized or sold. But with songs like "Handbags and Gladrags", "Man of Constant Sorrow", 'Dirty Old Town", and Rod's version of "Street Fightin' Man". This is a real blockbuster.
> 
> What other lesser known albums of mega-rock-stars do you like?


Before I focused primarily on progressive rock and synthesizer music as a kid I had that Rod Stewart album and really loved it.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I love Black Sabbath's 'Technical Ecstacy' album, even though the critics weren't keen. I read Ozzy's autobiography, years ago, and he said (at the time) that it was his favourite Sabbath album. It's certainly nowt like the first 6 but it's still loved by me.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Oh, and 'Gold Against the Soul' by the Manic Street Preachers. Cruelly derided upon release as the Manics' "heavy metal album" it's stood the test of time and sounds great these days.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Great album. First album after the McCoy's (of Hang on Sloopy fame) joined up with Johnny Winter:










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johnny_Winter_And


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Scorpions - Humanity: Hour I
AC/DC - Rock or Bust


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've always enjoyed this one.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

starthrower said:


> I've always enjoyed this one.


Me too, have a copy in my collection- will have to dust it off.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Beach Boys -_Today!_


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

starthrower or eddie, what is the name of the CD in your picture? The image is not appearing on my current set-up.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

bharbeke said:


> starthrower or eddie, what is the name of the CD in your picture? The image is not appearing on my current set-up.


Ian Anderson - Walk Into Light. Mines on Vinyl, note this LP is very different to Jethro Tull and is Synclavier?/ Keyboard based electronic music largely but a very good album.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------

